Ask HN: People that inspire you? - pygix
======
adultSwim
Angela Davis
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Davis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Davis)

------
dandelion_lover
Richard Stallman :)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman)

